# This is amazing for Panic Attacks



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not using this site much anymore, but I had to come and post this for anyone who has Panic Attacks or them nights where thoughts are going round and round or like me, where your adrenaline is just going wild for no reason.

Tonight I felt anxious, this is the second time i've ever watched this video, it works so well for me, that the first time I never even made it past 5 minutes, this time I watched it all.

I highly recommend it, if you don't need it right now just bookmark it.

(It's free on youtube, not someone who is asking you to pay for something they have never experienced, she has)

A bonus for me is she is very charismatic so once my anxiety lowers I get lost listening to her and looking at her.


----------

